# Why is everything so dark on my PC screen?



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Whenever I watch a "youtube" video, the movie is so dark, I can't even see anything! I also use Media Player Classic a lot, but can not make the movies brighter. 

What are the controls for changing brightness on Media Player Classic?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

you may want to look at your video card settings. I had a similar problem with video (darker than normal)

Do you know what video card you have?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

i advise you to download the latest version of WINDOWS MEDIA PLAYER.

media player classic is obsolete.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Odin, WMP Classic is available still with many video software and codecs etc 

The problem is with either the video settings or the drivers themselves.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

> Odin, WMP Classic is available still with many video software and codecs etc


audio and video codecs can be downloaded seperately as a package.

the following link contains the package with all the audio and video codecs you will ever need.

i recomend that you check the following link and download it[if you havent done so already]

regardless of if your problem is or is not related to the audio and video codecs.


```
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/K_Lite_Codec_Pack.htm
```


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

I have an old computer...I believe the video card is a NVIDIA TNT 16 MB? I probably have that wrong, but it's old, and not very good.

Are there video controls for Media Player Classic? I do have that codec pack, but thanks for the link.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you have the Nvidia Control Panel in the system tray?


----------



## Kintaro56 (Mar 7, 2004)

Shoot...no, I don't.

Just Windows Messenger, "volume", and some other icons.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm not too sure if Windows has one, but if you download the latest drivers from nvidia, you should get the nvidia control panel, which is the icon in the bottom right. you can use that to brighten up your video. At least that's what I had to do for my nvidia card on Windows XP.


----------

